
Developer Bootcamps are Expensive. Learn Python Online with a Mentor for $99. - dsinsky
http://www.enginehere.com/stream/342/python-101-learn-python-with-live-tutoring-99-fully-refundable/?lang=python#
======
Karunamon
I would _love_ to have something like this, but for Ruby and Rails. The price
is right, too. Seriously. I will be first in line.

The dev bootcamps are really enticing to me, but I don't have any realistic
way of leaving my job for two weeks and fronting the thousands of dollars.

~~~
matt_
gotealeaf.com

you can take it online and pay as you go. I took this and got a job 1 month
after completing it.

~~~
oflannabhra
I see the value of a lot of these programs/courses as connecting you with your
first job. What did that look like for you? Did you move? Find something
local? Did Tealeaf help you?

Anyway, I'm very interested in your experience.

~~~
matt_
This course doesn't have the direct matching that the in person courses do.
It's mostly on you. They do encourage you to attend local meetups to network.

I live in the same city as one of the instructors and he offered to connect me
with local people for a job, but I ended up not needing it as I got a job with
the person who ran my local meetup.

You can read other people's stories at:
[http://community.gotealeaf.com/t/share-your-experience-of-
le...](http://community.gotealeaf.com/t/share-your-experience-of-learning-
with-tealeaf-academy/17)

------
lunarprose
Developer bootcamps are expensive, but offer more than just knowledge. If
you're looking to get a job as a software developer, paying for a bootcamp
allows you access to experts but also to a network typically geared towards
getting you a first job. Access to a network is an invaluable boost in any
career, but especially for individuals trying to bootstrap their way into it.

With that said, I'd totally do this because learning Python online while being
able to ask questions seems pretty sweet. But I don't know if I would
substitute this for an initial education.

~~~
bjpless
All fair points. I would say that this is a great way to get your feet wet
with coding before you decide to take the HUGE life leap of a bootcamp.
They're expensive in not only $ terms but also your time.

This way, you can see if you enjoying both coding and conversing about code
(which is half of your job as a developer)

~~~
lunarprose
Fair points back--plenty of people think they like coding (or think it's
something else entirely) without having really done it. Best of luck with it.
:)

------
craigasketch
As someone who is a designer I've always wanted an environment of
collaboration to learn programming together with an expert. I've tried books
and other things but bridging the gap from Hello World to doing something more
complicated than just mad libs is difficult for me. I've signed up for an
invite. I hope this happens :)

~~~
bjpless
That's awesome to hear!

------
hanley
There's a typo in the Request Invite to Python 101 modal. It should say: The
initial class size will _be_ limited to 20 students.

------
throwaway1979
Great idea. Is this focused on developers or newbies?

~~~
bjpless
Right now newbies.

But the same principle applies. I want to broaden a bunch of programming
skills (especially algorithms) largely on my own time but I'd like a human
voice to guide and motivate me from time to time.

If this works out, we'll keep expanding.

~~~
throwaway1979
Cool ... best of luck. As an intermediate/expert programmer in one language,
it would be great to get access to an expert in language B. Certainly worth
$100!

~~~
bjpless
I have some friends who could teach Erland and Go. If that sounds interesting,
signup for the site or otherwise let me know and I'll try to make it happen!

------
pwang
I think this is a great idea, I hope it takes off.

